# Is there any difference between eBay.ie & eBay.co.uk ??



## zoe (5 Mar 2006)

When I look at items for sale on eBay.ie I see lots of items that are in England, and when I check on eBay.co.uk I can see the same items for sale there.

Is there actually difference between eBay.ie & eBay.co.uk?

Or is the only difference .ie & .co.uk ?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2006)

I don't think that there's any difference in terms of the auctions/sales listed. I think the _.ie URL _just allows them to customise the display of certain information (e.g. € prices, cost of delivery to _Ireland _etc.). Or maybe that is done off the user's profile settings?


----------



## Eurofan (6 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I don't think that there's any difference in terms of the auctions/sales listed.



Sadly there is, depending on what you're looking for it's very worthwhile logging into .co.uk (or even .com) rather than .ie

A large number of sellers in the UK particularly seem to specify 'will ship to UK only' which will automatically remove it from a .ie listing.

On 100% of occasions (a few dozen items at this stage) a quick pm to the seller and they'll happily quote for P&P to Ireland.


----------



## car (6 Mar 2006)

Agreed with all Eurofan says.  Ive found the trick is to find a .co.uk seller with cheap courier prices.  Ive seen delivery prices to eire range from free to 40 pounds sterling for relatively non bulky items, but did have one quite heavy item delivered for £9 sterling.  It would have cost more to ship the same item from another hit on ebay.ie
Ive read of cases where people have organised their own courier at a cheaper rate.  You could try this.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Mar 2006)

Eurofan said:
			
		

> A large number of sellers in the UK particularly seem to specify 'will ship to UK only' which will automatically remove it from a .ie listing.


I have searched via the _.ie _site and got listings for products that will ostensibly not ship to _Ireland_.


----------



## tiger (6 Mar 2006)

Eurofan said:
			
		

> A large number of sellers in the UK particularly seem to specify 'will ship to UK only' which will automatically remove it from a .ie listing.


 
Similarly if you're selling, it can be better to list on .co.uk to tap into a larger market.  Depends on postage costs.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Mar 2006)

or you can use norn iron address if you know somebody living there. especially good with amazon who can have free delivery to uk addresses. unfortunately I think theres a strike sityaitchen  ( with apologies to dr m) in the postal system there at present


----------

